# Finally some progress!!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

So...... As some of you may know, Bear has been a little mouthy lately and had bit someone (through no fault of his own, i posted in another thread about it). But anyway, we've been working together a lot, and since we've been desensitizing him to people, he has made leaps and bounds of progress!! We went to the park today which was filled of people and dogs enjoying the gorgeous weather. He ignored people passing by, if not a simple lift of the head to get a wiff of them as they walked by, but NO barking, or lunging forward!! Im such a proud momma! The only thing left to work on is his excitment when we see other dogs. Thats when he will pull forward and start to be stubborn and not listen. So when i see dogs headed our way, i move to the side of the trail, put him in a sit, and make him wait til they pass, then we keep moving. Sometimes if the owners and dogs are friendly we'll do a quick sniff-n-meet, and then move on, but only if he isnt flipping out to get to the dog. 

I have switched from the prong collar to a gentle leader also. He had a small fit when i first put it on, but i kept moving and he had no choice but to quit throwing a fit and follow me.







He does do this weird thing though where it sounds like hes grinding his teeth, or just chewing nothing while hes wearing the gentle leader, my guess is he will get used to it and that will stop. 

So thats my brag of the day, i was so excited i had to share!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww glad to hear that Bear is doing much better! That is something we definatly are working on with Chevy, he is such a mouthy guy!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

thats wonderful news!!! Don't it just feel so good when you find a solution like this??? 
Hugs to you and Bear!!
Rosa


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Glad to hear your making progress!!


----------

